# flashing green light help please.!



## cunninghamb89 (May 31, 2011)

i just rebuilt my tower, and when i plug it in it doesnt start up i have a brand new psu, and hardrive, so im confused as to why when my green light in the front of my tower if flashing. please help me.

its the green liht that i on the bottom you use to start up the cpu.

plus when i try to put all the hardware into a different frame, my tower turns on for a sec, and then shuts itself off and wont stay on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------

